# GSM Modem, Heizpatrone



## mariob (19 April 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche gegenwärtig Einschraubheizpatronen zwischen 6 und 10 KW, hat da jemand eine preisgünstige Quelle? Woher bekommt man GSM Modems ebenfalls preisgünstig mit steuerbaren Schaltkontakt (also mehr GSM Fernschalter).

Gruß
Mario


----------



## jank-automation (20 April 2009)

Hallo.

GSM-Box gibt es von Conrad.
- digitale und analoge Eingänge die eine SMS auslösen
- digitale Ausgänge die durch eine SMS geschaltet werden können

168,03 EUR


----------



## mariob (20 April 2009)

Danke,
das habe ich auch schon gesehen, man bekommt reine Modems auch schon um die 40 Euronen, ich weiß nur nicht so recht wie groß der programmtechnische Aufwand der Initialisierung und Auswertung der Kommunikation ist. Und ob sich das lohnt sowas dann selbst zu programmieren. Es gibt scheinbar auch für die alten S35/55 Handys einen Modul der auch kann. Na, mal sehen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 April 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> ...  Es gibt scheinbar auch für die alten S35/55 Handys einen Modul der auch kann. Na, mal sehen.



Hallo, für um die 100 EUR gibt es das *TC35i*, hat aber keine E/As.


----------



## mariob (21 April 2009)

Mensch Gerhard,
ich sehe gerade Biberach, da war ich letzte Woche in der Nähe. Ja, soetwas in der Art, da ich noch nicht genau weiß welche SPS ich einsetze, wäre das bei richtiger Auswahl derselben nicht so schlimm. Fällt mir gerade ein ich muß mal schauen ob die alte 95 einen Port hat, dann wäre das eine Alternative. Die Frage ist eben nur, wie die genaue Kommunikation aussieht, sprich was man für Möglichkeiten hat. Und GSM und Modem ist nun totales Neuland für mich.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## powder8 (23 April 2009)

jank-automation schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> GSM-Box gibt es von Conrad.
> - digitale und analoge Eingänge die eine SMS auslösen
> ...



Hy,

hast du einen Link? Ich finde unter GSM Box bei conrad nur eine Siemens Logo Einheit für ca. 600 Euro

Gruß


----------



## jank-automation (23 April 2009)

Link: nein

Artikelnummer: 19 66 66-15

business-Conrad Seite: 1195


----------



## powder8 (23 April 2009)

Hy,

danke...

Gruß


----------



## TommyG (25 April 2009)

Da

deine GSM Sorgen ja gelöst zu sein scheinen , werfe ich dir mal GC-Heat an den Kopf. Ob billig weiß ich net, zuverlässig, auf alle Fälle..

http://www.gc-heat.de/

Greetz, Tom


----------



## crash (26 April 2009)

Wenn es um Standart Heizpatronen geht
die bekommst du am günstigsten beim Heizungsgroßhändler deines Vertrauens.
Wenn es was besonderes sein soll/muss dann schau mal hier oder hier.


----------



## gerryvel (28 April 2009)

Ich kaufe meine Heizpatronen bei Schniewindt, vielleicht wirst du dort fündig.


----------



## edison (11 Mai 2009)

*Heizpatronen*

Wir kaufen Heizungen von Ihne & Tesch
http://www.elektrowaermetechnik.de/cms/index.php


----------

